# My Weedeater



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

This is the Featherlite I have. Straight shaft. Runs okay sometimes and sometimes I have to run it half-choked or shorten the lines about half way. Should have taken it back since it has done this since new.







I have had the carb apart numerous times and cleaned. Need to be able to adjust the settings, but they are the type that they don't make a wrench for yet, and are recessed where you can't get anything around them to turn them.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

where there is a will there is a way sonny if they are like some that i have seen where there is a piece of plastic surrounding them it can usually be pulled off with a pair of pliers and then adjusted. but maybe show a couple of pics and we can come up with some way to adjust them


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

they are not the plastic covers. They are a hex head that looks like it should take a socket, but even my 1/4" set is too big to fit. Think I am going to try my Dremel and put a slot in them, if the Dremel tool will fit? Find out tomorrow maybe.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Well I took the Dremel to it. Slotted the adjusters so a screw driver would turn them. Worked out okay. Can adjust them and seemed to help by oppening the idle screw and the high speed screw. Sorry about blurry photos, don't know what happened. maybe camera got stuck in Macro mode?


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Well that did the Trick! Had to open the high speed screw 1 1/2 turns! It runs better now than when it was brand new! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

going out to shop to try that in a few


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Good deal!, I work on alot of those. And that's usually the problem. I made my own tool to adjust the carb. I first took an old, junked one. Removed one of the mixture screws. Then took a piece 1/8" steel brake line and "tapped it over the splines. i worked it back and fourth, till it would just slide on it. Works pretty slick.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Ironmower said:


> Good deal!, I work on alot of those. And that's usually the problem. I made my own tool to adjust the carb. I first took an old, junked one. Removed one of the mixture screws. Then took a piece 1/8" steel brake line and "tapped it over the splines. i worked it back and fourth, till it would just slide on it. Works pretty slick.










I may still have to try that trick!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

that is a great idea now i may have to check my stuff to see if it will work on any of them


----------



## junebug1701 (Sep 23, 2010)

I needed to adjust the carb on my Craftsman which has splined screws. So I made a tool by taking a small screwdriver and crimping an electrical butt splice to it. You need to find one the right size to fit over the screws. In my case it was a blue one:


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

That is a good idea also Junebug. I will see if I have the right size to fit.


----------



## Yardman (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi SunnyT, 

It sounds like you have the carb thing figured out, but I wanted to comment on the other thing you said. "I have to run it half-choked *or shorten the lines about half way*." Are you talking about the cutting line? I have found that my weed eating efforts are much better with the lines fully extended. (as much as possible) since the line actually only cuts with the TIP of the string. The more extended the string, the greater the diameter of the cutting circle, thus the FASTER the tip is spinning at a given RPM. I regularly bumb advance my string and I can tell when it's getting shorter because it is working harder to make the same cutting progress.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Since I fixed, knock on wood, the carb I am able to run the cutting line out to the full length!


----------

